# Stingray in a 160g



## Markoi (May 8, 2010)

Hi guys. I was wondering if a freshwater stingray could survive in a CA/SA cichlid tank. I know it sounds crazy but i always wanted one and they look cool.

They get really big sometimes over 3ft long. But i've seen some species of stingrays grow to around 12-14inches as adults.

I was wondering if this setip would work. He would be the only bottom feeder excluding some bristlenose plecos. The fish im gonna keep in the 160g are:

Green terror x1
jack dempsey x1
severum x1
bristlenose pleco x3
firemouth x2(pair)

Any advice would be great


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

It depends on what kind of sting ray, because most get too big for a 160g. you will also need a lof of filtration and do a lot of water changes, because sting rays need to eat a lot and produce a lot of waste. I have heard some people have been succesful in keeping CA cichlids w/ sting rays, but I think these were really big tanks.


----------



## Markoi (May 8, 2010)

i see what you mean. I did some research and i found out motoro rays grow small and are good for beginners. Do you think a 12inch ray be happy with the fish i mentioned before?

Also my filtration for the 160g will be pretty good. Im getting a 
fluval fx5
ehiem professiional 3
ac 110

And a 55g sump when i learn how to get one up and running.

Any help on me getting a stingray in my tank would be great!


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

Where would a fellow get one of those in the mississauga/toronto area?.I've been interested in those for a while.Good luck :thumb:


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

I would research further. You have some rather aggressive species in the tank. I'm not so sure a stingray would coexist very well with them.


----------



## Markoi (May 8, 2010)

i researched a bit and found out that rectic rays grow to around 18inches so thats relatively small for rays. I want the stingray for them being unique and look awesome. I'm a bit skeptical if he can still live in the same tank as the fish i listed but ill need your guys help.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

At the baltimore aquarium I've seen them with earth eaters.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Markoi*,

What are the dimensions of your 160G? I have not kept stingrays or done research on them, but it is hard for me to imagine a ray 18 inches in diameter being comfortable in a 18in or 2ft wide tank.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Markoi (May 8, 2010)

Well i haven't actually seen the tank because my uncle's friend is still dismantling it. He did say that it was a 6ft tank and it was around 20-25inches wide. Also its around 25-30inches high.

I know these mearements aren't accurate but it might give you an idea of how big the tank is


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

I wouldn't trust a Green Terror with a stingray. They tend to act aggressively towards any fish they can out strength regardless of whether it is a cichlid or not.


----------



## Dieselfool (Aug 11, 2010)

*homerl*
Hi ya Homer. I'm Al and I've just got back into Cichlids after 25yrs without a tank. I'm trying to locate any local breeders around Barrie. Any help would be great.
Thx. Al


----------

